# Vado a Mediaworld e tra le novità trovo....Atari e Commodore 64!!



## __king george__ (21 Dicembre 2017)

Mi devo essere perso qualcosa ma non riesco a capire proprio cosa vuol dire rimettere in commercio Commodore 64,Atari,e compagnia bella! ma sono delle versioni aggiornate ai nostri giorni? sennò non capisco il senso di giocare oggi a giochi di 30 anni fa!


----------



## Djici (21 Dicembre 2017)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> Mi devo essere perso qualcosa ma non riesco a capire proprio cosa vuol dire rimettere in commercio Commodore 64,Atari,e compagnia bella! ma sono delle versioni aggiornate ai nostri giorni? sennò non capisco il senso di giocare oggi a giochi di 30 anni fa!



Eh la nostalgia di chi vuole tornare ad avere 10 anni quando ne hai 40. Normalissimo.
Ogni tanto mi piace trovare un gioco NES o SNES dove ho passato ore e ore...


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Dicembre 2017)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> Mi devo essere perso qualcosa ma non riesco a capire proprio cosa vuol dire rimettere in commercio Commodore 64,Atari,e compagnia bella! ma sono delle versioni aggiornate ai nostri giorni? sennò non capisco il senso di giocare oggi a giochi di 30 anni fa!



Davvero ci sono?!?!?

A quanto? Sto fine sett mi fiondo


----------



## fabri47 (21 Dicembre 2017)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> Mi devo essere perso qualcosa ma non riesco a capire proprio cosa vuol dire rimettere in commercio Commodore 64,Atari,e compagnia bella! ma sono delle versioni aggiornate ai nostri giorni? sennò non capisco il senso di giocare oggi a giochi di 30 anni fa!


Si sono delle versioni "mini" degli originali usciti tanti anni fa. Hanno fatto una cosa simile anche per NES e SNES. Sono operazioni nostalgia che funzionano sempre.


----------



## vota DC (21 Dicembre 2017)

Ma e gli emulatori?


----------



## Lambro (21 Dicembre 2017)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> Mi devo essere perso qualcosa ma non riesco a capire proprio cosa vuol dire rimettere in commercio Commodore 64,Atari,e compagnia bella! ma sono delle versioni aggiornate ai nostri giorni? sennò non capisco il senso di giocare oggi a giochi di 30 anni fa!



bè ma gli emulatori sono eoni che sono in giro ,se non sbaglio dai primi anni 2000 o giù di li, e mi sono pappato di tutto in questi anni, ogni tanto mi faccio un bank panic sul mame , sempre gran gioco.

queste versioni mini dei computers o delle consolles degli anni 80 sono oggetti molto ambiti dai retrogamers.


----------



## __king george__ (21 Dicembre 2017)

viste le vostre risposte capisco che sono io che non ero aggiornato...tuttavia capisco poco il senso perchè molti giochi si trovano online...qualche tempo fa mi feci una partita a Pang! ad esempio  

ma Pang era un bel giochino da bar mentre alcuni del commodore avevano grafiche inguardabili (ad oggi ovviamente)...

è curioso perchè alcuni giocatori fanno le pulci alla grafica dei giochi della ps4 e sono iper-critici e poi comprano...l'Atari!


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Dicembre 2017)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> viste le vostre risposte capisco che sono io che non ero aggiornato...tuttavia capisco poco il senso perchè molti giochi si trovano online...qualche tempo fa mi feci una partita a Pang! ad esempio
> 
> ma Pang era un bel giochino da bar mentre alcuni del commodore avevano grafiche inguardabili (ad oggi ovviamente)...
> 
> è curioso perchè alcuni giocatori fanno le pulci alla grafica dei giochi della ps4 e sono iper-critici e poi comprano...l'Atari!



Sono mondi diversi..
Se prendo un gioco moderno esigo una grafica all'altezza..se vado a giocare a Final Fight della grafica mi frega meno di zero


----------



## fabri47 (21 Dicembre 2017)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> viste le vostre risposte capisco che sono io che non ero aggiornato...tuttavia capisco poco il senso perchè molti giochi si trovano online...qualche tempo fa mi feci una partita a Pang! ad esempio
> 
> ma Pang era un bel giochino da bar mentre alcuni del commodore avevano grafiche inguardabili (ad oggi ovviamente)...
> 
> è curioso perchè alcuni giocatori fanno le pulci alla grafica dei giochi della ps4 e sono iper-critici e poi comprano...l'Atari!


E' roba da collezionisti, ovviamente. E, a quanto pare, ce n'è parecchia di questa gente visto che negli ultimi anni ce ne sono state di queste console "riprodotte". Anche se io preferisco sempre l'originale ed io alcune console come il NES o il SNES ce le ho, anche se danneggiate e non più funzionanti. 

Mentre la PS1 fino all'ultima volta che ci ho giocato, cioè qualche annetto fa, funzionava a meraviglia ed era moddata, infatti sono più i giochi masterizzati che ho che quelli originali. Ma dalla PS2 in poi ho sempre comprato originale, anche perché molti rivenditori mi hanno consigliato di non fare la modifica al lettore perché c'era il rischio di danneggiarla, ma non so se era vero.


----------

